# G loomis rod decal



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

does anyone know where i can find g-loomis rod decals. they always send one with the blank but i just bought a Dick Swan custom 10' casting rod and i kinda want to put a decal on the rod.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

From a 30 second search on google, it appears they don't make the decals anymore.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

they stopped or were going to stop even making blanks.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

My Loomis bass rod has the logo painted on.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Why do you want the decal on there? 

I go out of my way not to advertise on my rods that they are name brand custom jobs. I have some higher end flyrods tied into spinning blanks that have zero stickers or an identification other than the builders name. 

Aside from impressing others or selling your rods there really isn't a reason to add a decal to a rod.


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

quest32a said:


> Why do you want the decal on there?
> 
> I go out of my way not to advertise on my rods that they are name brand custom jobs. I have some higher end flyrods tied into spinning blanks that have zero stickers or an identification other than the builders name.
> 
> Aside from impressing others or selling your rods there really isn't a reason to add a decal to a rod.


 Good advice quest, since then i have scrapped the loomis decal idea and have gone with a personalized decal from mudhole with my name and Rod spec's on it. no brand or anything. i Kinda like to not clutter up a nice job with stickers and brands. the rod is way too nice for that. I do want to put Dick Swan's name on it seeing how he did tie the rod.


----------

